# Felt Z Series Question



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SD or anyone that knows the answer,

What's the real world difference between the nano Z1 frameset and the regular Z Series frameset from this year? I am assuming it is 100 or so grams lighter, but is it stiffer and/or more or less durable (given the chance that I could easily end up on gravel or rough roads)?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> SD or anyone that knows the answer,
> 
> What's the real world difference between the nano Z1 frameset and the regular Z Series frameset from this year? I am assuming it is 100 or so grams lighter, but is it stiffer and/or more or less durable (given the chance that I could easily end up on gravel or rough roads)?


It is not any more or less stiff. It has a much higher stiffness to weight as the frameset is 200g lighter.

The ultimate strength is the same but you are right that the higher modulus materials in thinner wall thicknesses do not have the same toughness when smashed with rocks or dropped off of a bike stand, trainer or other catastrophic event.

I wouldn't give up the improved ride quality over "crashability", but I prioritize my bike selection that way. Same with tires. I'll use a fragile 320tpi Vittoria over a Conti GP Four-Seasons every time.

Have you broken frames from carelessness or unfortunate happenstance before?


-SD


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> It is not any more or less stiff. It has a much higher stiffness to weight as the frameset is 200g lighter.
> 
> The ultimate strength is the same but you are right that the higher modulus materials in thinner wall thicknesses do not have the same toughness when smashed with rocks or dropped off of a bike stand, trainer or other catastrophic event.
> 
> ...


No, not really, but I prefer a sturdier frame. I have the build of your typical endomorph, so even at my fittest, I am a heavier more muscular rider (170-175 lbs or so). The upside is that I am very strong and just came that way (the downside is that getting to be an even decent climber takes an incredible amount of work for me), but I feel like I get the most out of my body and my fitness on sturdier bikes and typically don't like the ride quality of super light climbing type bikes. I actually kind of prefer that frame that is in the 900-1100 gram range and feel like that's a sweet spot for me. I also like to ride on some rugged terrain from time to time and I was just curious about how the Z Series would react to all of that. 

If it's any help, the other similar bikes I have/had on my shortlist are/were the 2014 Pinarello Rokh, 2013 Look 675, the 2014 Trek Domane (or Madone 5 Series), and the 2014 Bianchi Infinito CV. I was originally going to go with a Wilier Cento 1 SR, but my financial situation has changed as my new business venture is in its infancy and I need to set a cap of around $3500. The Infinito is over that, but I really like it. I am finally getting around to test rides this week, but I am interested to hear your thoughts on how the Z stacks up. Thanks man.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> No, not really, but I prefer a sturdier frame. I have the build of your typical endomorph, so even at my fittest, I am a heavier more muscular rider (170-175 lbs or so). The upside is that I am very strong and just came that way (the downside is that getting to be an even decent climber takes an incredible amount of work for me), but I feel like I get the most out of my body and my fitness on sturdier bikes and typically don't like the ride quality of super light climbing type bikes. I actually kind of prefer that frame that is in the 900-1100 gram range and feel like that's a sweet spot for me. I also like to ride on some rugged terrain from time to time and I was just curious about how the Z Series would react to all of that.
> 
> If it's any help, the other similar bikes I have/had on my shortlist are/were the 2014 Pinarello Rokh, 2013 Look 675, the 2014 Trek Domane (or Madone 5 Series), and the 2014 Bianchi Infinito CV. I was originally going to go with a Wilier Cento 1 SR, but my financial situation has changed as my new business venture is in its infancy and I need to set a cap of around $3500. The Infinito is over that, but I really like it. I am finally getting around to test rides this week, but I am interested to hear your thoughts on how the Z stacks up. Thanks man.


I agree with you on the Bianchi. I like that bike. I'm not one for gimmicky tech but the Domane seems to be well liked and proven. I just wouldn't own a Trek for other philosophical reasons unrelated to the quality of their brand. I think you'd be impressed with the Z1 and how lively and agile it is for a "endurance' road bike. If you compare the geo of that bike it is actually more similar to a Tarmac meets Giant TCR than a "relaxed and upright" bike. Another option if you aren't buying in a hurry would be to find an F1 Paris-R0μß@|⌧ frameset or bike which has similar angles to a the Z series, a higher relative head tube than the F-series and greater tire clearance for dirt/gravel/cobble 

Felt introduce F-Series Paris-Roubaix - BikeRadar

Roubaix Tech: Special Edition Felt F1 : Red Kite Prayer

-SD


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I agree with you on the Bianchi. I like that bike. I'm not one for gimmicky tech but the Domane seems to be well liked and proven. I just wouldn't own a Trek for other philosophical reasons unrelated to the quality of their brand. I think you'd be impressed with the Z1 and how lively and agile it is for a "endurance' road bike. If you compare the geo of that bike it is actually more similar to a Tarmac meets Giant TCR than a "relaxed and upright" bike. Another option if you aren't buying in a hurry would be to find an F1 Paris-R0μß@|⌧ frameset or bike which has similar angles to a the Z series, a higher relative head tube than the F-series and greater tire clearance for dirt/gravel/cobble
> 
> Felt introduce F-Series Paris-Roubaix - BikeRadar
> 
> ...


Thanks SD, as always, you have been a huge help.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm shopping and have a similar budget. The 2014 Z3 lists for $3k and if I get one I'll upgrade the wheels. You finding a Z1 at $3.5k?


----------

